# Coraline 3D



## KittieSparkles (Feb 19, 2009)

Is anyone going to see this or saw it? I am going to see it on Saturday and I cannot wait!

Coraline Movie- Enter The World Of Henry Selick's Coraline Movie


----------



## caitlin1593 (Feb 19, 2009)

I saw it. It was cute, still not near as good as Nightmare before Christmas lol
and to be honest, I didn't think the 3d was that exciting. Nothing really POPPED out at you, things were 3D only in shape (if that makes sense) lol
so if I saw it again, I'd skip the 3D and save 3 bucks
but it was still cute


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 19, 2009)

I am glad then that I got my tickets as a gift. I really love the book so I know that is what has got my hopes up.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 20, 2009)

I LOVED IT! Love love loved it.


----------



## TexasBelle (Feb 20, 2009)

I saw it this past weekend and LOVED IT!!!!!! It was my first time seeing a 3D movie . . . it was amazing! Things popped right out - I know I must have looked like a dork, as I kept gasping when the 3D effects happened, and reaching out in the air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Fantastic story, beautifully executed on the big screen. I highly, highly recommend it. I enjoyed it more than any other movie I've seen in the past couple of years.


----------



## Rennah (Feb 20, 2009)

I really enjoyed it!

The 3D really made my eyes hurt, though.


----------



## captodometer (Feb 20, 2009)

Loved the movie, but the 3-D gave me a headache that lasted the rest of the day.


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 20, 2009)

Loved it.


----------



## Sushi. (Feb 20, 2009)

I loved the movie, and have actually had a few friends who are NMBC fanatics say they liked it even better then nmbc.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 21, 2009)

I saw it last night and I enjoyed it sooooooooo much!! I did not like it more the nmbc but it came pretty close.


----------



## Rennah (Feb 21, 2009)

Hmmm... 

I think this thread goes in the "Home,... Entertainment" section.


----------



## COBI (Feb 22, 2009)

I went with my sister and nieces/nephew on Saturday.  Went in with no preconceptions; I own NMBC, but I still haven't watched it.

I thought it was a good movie, not necessarily appropriate for very young children.   And it went by quickly for a movie that is listed as 1h 40m long, so that a good sign IMHO as I typically have a hard time sitting still for that long.


----------



## kiss (Feb 22, 2009)

I think the movie was a masterpiece haha. The story was great, and I loved the russian character and the jumping mice. Even though things didn't pop out at you that much, it still made the movie much more interesting to watch in 3d. I am totally getting the dvd, I just wish you could watch it at home in 3d lol.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 18, 2009)

I thought this movie was great. It was adorable. I dragged my boyfriend to it and he admitted it was a lot better than the other stuff that's out.

I loved the two ladies that live in the apartment. I have a feeling I'll look like that when I'm older...


----------



## magicmorgan (Mar 23, 2009)

I didn't get to see it in 3-D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I loved it so much when I saw it!


----------

